# Rocky Mountain Element t.o. und neue Federgabel



## nickschmidt (17. August 2004)

Hallo,

mein Element ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und ich möchte eine neue Federgabel dranschrauben. Habe an eine Manitou Black Super Air 100/120 gedacht weil es die gerade relativ günstig gibt. Ist das zuviel Federweg oder geht das noch?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Jürgen


----------



## Catsoft (17. August 2004)

Hallo!
Eher zuviel, auf jeden Fall in der 120mm Einstellung, imho auch schon bei 100 mm

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (17. August 2004)

Hi nickschmidt,

ist Dein Element vom Modelljahr 2001 ist der maximal erlaubt und empfohlene Federweg der verwendeten Federgabel 80mm. Vom Modelljahr 2002 an wurde dieser Wert auf 100mm erhöht.


----------



## nickschmidt (18. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Warum diese Einschränkung für das Modelljahr 2001? Was wurde in 2002 geändert? 

Noch eine Frage: Kann man den Rahmen von Gleitlage auf Kugellager umbauen und wenn ja wo bekommt man die Teile her.

Vielen, vielen Dank

Jürgen


----------



## Catsoft (18. August 2004)

nickschmidt schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
> 
> Warum diese Einschränkung für das Modelljahr 2001? Was wurde in 2002 geändert?
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Bei 100mm Federweg wird der Rahmen im vorderen Bereich stärker belastet. meines Wissens ist das Oberrohr sabiler geworden (größerer Durchmesser). 

Ich finde allerdings erst die 2004´er wirklich auf 100mm ausgelegt, der 2002er und 2003er werden mir bei 100mm beide zu flach im Lenkwinkel (ist meine Meinung, hab aber alle 3 Jahrgänge im Keller!).

Der Lagersatz ist nicht umbaubar  Schade, der 2004er ist wirklich eine andere Welt. Zwar zu schwer  , aber der Fahrkomfort  

gruß
Robert


----------



## Phil Claus (18. August 2004)

Hi Nickschmidt,

vom Modelljahr 2002 beginnend wechselten wir die untere Schwinge komplett, wodurch der Schwingenanlenkpunkt verändert wurde, welches die Verlängerung auf 100mm Federweg zuliess. Diese Schwinge ist nicht kompatibel mit den Vorgängermodellen. Und Catsoft's Aussage ist korrekt, der Umbau auf Industrielager ist nicht möglich, da es sich beim Elemet 2004 um einen vollständig neuen Rahmen handelt.


----------



## nickschmidt (19. August 2004)

Nachmal Hallo,

Und welche Gabel der neueren Generation (bis. ca. 450,-) könnt ihr den für das alte Element empfehlen? Wie sieht es mit einer RS DUKE mit U-Turn aus? Die könnte ich ja auf 80mm reduzieren.

Danke
Jürgen


----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich würde die "normale" Duke XC nehmen. Ist relativ leicht und paßt perfekt zum straffen Hinterbau. Leider nur in Silber und manchmal in Schwarz, dafür nur knapp über 200,-- Euro z.b. bei Stadler (inkl. Pumpe!)

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. August 2004)

Hi Jürgen,
wie kommst Du eigentlich immer auf Gabeln mit verstellbarem Federweg?
Das bringt Dir am Element doch nichts ausser wahrscheinlich Mehrgewicht.
Die Gabel muss doch zum Bike passen, also am besten eine straffe 80 oder 85mm Luft-Gabel, mein Vorschlag: Marzocchi mit ECC (nach Auslaufmodell schauen!) oder ähnliches

Gruß
Axel


----------

